

Ask HN: Hiring Former Private Equity Employee for you startup? - hojoff79

Does anyone have any experience hiring a former private equity employee?  Seems their background would give a good mix of evaluating industries &#x2F; business models, as well as financial acumen to help you navigate cash needs in growth and negotiate with venture capitalists.<p>Any stories or knowledge in this area would be helpful.
======
mynegation
Is your business model related to capital markets in any way? Imagine you got
the funding, what would you use this person for after that? Without knowing
the specifics of your business the most likely answer is "rent it, do not buy
it", I.e. Short term contract or some kind of agent agreement would work
better.

------
hojoff79
Not a financial startup or related to my specific product, but in terms of
skills someone with that background is expected to bring to the table:

1) Experience with evaluating market markets 2) Knowledge of business models
and experience analyzing competitive dynamics 3) Financial planning and
modeling skills 4) Business development experience

Those are all skills that should be very helpful in a startup. Has anyone had
experience on how skills actually translate in practice?

